# cariño, amore



## betulina

Hola a tots!

En castellà entre les dues persones d'una parella es diuen molt "cariño", en italià els "amore" van que volen... i en català? Se sent molt "carinyo", però és una evident castellanada i no crec que coli en el títol d'un llibre. 

Quines paraules utilitzeu / sentiu / llegiu en aquest sentit? I més en concret, de dona cap a home?  Jo no sé si sóc molt seca o què, però no acostumo a dir res d'això.  

_amor meu_ és una possibilitat, però sona molt més melodramàtic que "cariño" o "amore".

Com ho veieu?

Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo acostumo a dir "amor", tot i que és cert que en català sona molt seriós.


----------



## chics

Si vas a la plaça al mercat en sentiràs uns quants, però gairebé tots són castellanismes ; com tots el derivats de _carinyo_ i de _xato_. També hi ha _rei_...


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, noies. 

Sí, "amor", "rei", "vida", "tresor" / "reina", "nina", "bonica"... Dins del llibre sí que podria anar col·locant-los per tots els "amore" que surten (o alguns eliminar-los). 

Hi ha una frase en concret, però, que la relació encara no és gaire madura i és la primera vegada que ella l'hi diu a ell "amore" i ell es queda "com? què has dit?". I ella li diu que sí, que ho ha sentit bé, que li diu "amore" i punt. Suposo que el que fa més efecte és un "amor meu"...


----------



## chics

Doncs sí, sembla bé. Això m'ha fet recordar que les meves ties em diuen sempre _estimada_. A Barcelona no ho fem servir però si fos habitual a d'altres llocs, potser seria una altra opció. No sé si ve del _darling_ anglès o què, però a Menorca s'usa molt tots els dies, no queda dramàtic ni forçat.

_Estimat_ es fa servir així en La solitud de les parelles, de Dorothy Parker, si no vaig errada, i també en d'altres novel·les i peces de teatre, que ara no recordo. Diria que també ho he sentit en doblatges de pel·lis de l'Agatha Christie...


----------



## NoOrK

Reieta, Reina, Vida meva, Noia del meu cor. 

Jo aporto aquests


----------



## ernest_

A mi m'encanta la paraula "preciositat", però no per dir-ho directament, més aviat en to "irònic".


----------



## betulina

Gràcies a tots per les aportacions.  

Chics, tens raó amb això d'_estimat/estimada_, però sí, per aquí sembla antic... 

És curiós que en català no tinguem un terme "de referència" com pot ser "cariño" en castellà o "amore" en italià, "darling" en anglès... 

Gràcies a tots!!


----------



## chics

Hola! Només volia dir que, rellegint el fil, sembla que volgués vendre el "estimat" com a millor de tots, i no. Només havia volgut posar exemples i dir que a Menorca sí és l'equivalent. Segurament _rei_ o _vida_ ens sonen més naturals, a nosaltres.
(Jo personalment dic _carinyo _).


----------



## ernest_

Ara recordo que a la pel·lícula _Dr.Strangelove_, versió en català, diuen _xata_.


----------



## chics

_Xato, xata, xateta..._ s'utilitzen bastant, però tampoc són genuïnes catalanes.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ara cada vegada se sent més "txurri"... No comments... Només com a detall.


----------



## Amandla

chics said:


> _Estimat_ es fa servir així en La solitud de les parelles, de Dorothy Parker, si no vaig errada, i també en d'altres novel·les i peces de teatre, que ara no recordo. Diria que també ho he sentit en doblatges de pel·lis de l'Agatha Christie...



Sí, exacte en les traduccions de les novel·les i en els doblatges s'acostuma a usar "estimat/estimada". Però crec que no es pot comparar amb el "cariño" o "l'amore" perquè l'estimat quedaria com més formal. Potser podria assemblar-se més al darling? Aquest mot queda perfecte amb Agatha Christie perquè el seu llenguatge anglès és antic, més semblant al segle 19 que al 20. Llavors queda bé utilitzar "estimat o estimada". Això sense comptar que les situacions no eren gaire informals. Si ho fossin llavors sí trobariem el "cariño". 

A mi personalment "carinyo" no m'agrada gens. Ni tampoc m'agrada que em diguin "reina", "vida" o "amor", ni dir "rei". Potser sóc una mica "tiquismiquis" i no dic res d'això. Potser "vida" i "rei" o "reina", així com "cel" i diminutius serien dels més comuns. Hi ha gent que diu "bitxo"  però no crec que et serveixi gaire.


----------



## Neye

Benvolgudes i benvolguts, què tal "cuqui" o "cuquet" (com a diminutiu de "cuca", que vindria a ser la traducció del "bitxo" que esmenta Amandla, i deixant de banda les seves connotacions "penianes"). Personalment, ho dic molt.

També "trosset de cel", "ratolí", "colomet/a".

"rei/reina" marquen tendència, tot i que sembla una mica xocant si ets més aviat republicà... ;-)

Pel que fa a com de seriós pugui sonar "estimat/ada", "Amor, amoret", penso que és que no hi estem avesats. Tenim -encara- un idioma molt ric que corre el risc d'empobrir-se més perquè les circumstàncies ens han acostumat a cedir el pas a tanta contaminació lingüística que ja trobem estranyes moltes de les nostres pròpies paraules. Ho sé bé perquè a mi em passava molt abans, potser per haver pujat en un temps en què no podia utilitzar fora de casa ni el meu nom original català, ni la meva parla.

Ara, cada cop menys, em deixo distreure. Ara, quan sento això, intento sobreposar-me a aquestes sensacions i continuar usant el vocable. Penso que, al cap i a la fi, en tots els idiomes hi ha dos usos: el culte i el més col·loquial, oi?


----------

